# Trip Swap?



## uberRog (Jul 1, 2017)

What the hell is this new feature? Twice yesterday I was on my way to a pickup when Uber did a "trip swap", sending me to a different pax instead. OK, I guess I'll head to that one instead...then the rider cancelled! So, I park it and get a new ping in a couple minutes- another trip swap en route, this time in the opposite direction of where I'm headed! Eff that, I cancelled. How annoying! Anyone else get this? What is Uber's purpose here?


----------



## Jufkii (Sep 17, 2015)

Thought Uber did away with that about a year ago.I never liked it because you would be automatically paired with a new rider not knowing their rating. You could be swapped with a 3.9 rated pax and be unaware of it. It was one of many reasons I would cancel the ride when Uber pulled that unauthorized stunt on me.


----------



## Spork24 (Feb 5, 2018)

this happened to me (lyft) super bowl night. i did not like it.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

If *Scr*uber is still doing that in this market, I am not aware of it. *Gr*yft is, still, and almost always, I cancel it. Often, I have had my regular trip swapped for a Pool/Line. I will not accept either, so I cancel those. One time, Uber swapped a 2,2 for a base rate X. I cancelled that, immediately. Then, it gave me a 1,6 X, which I actually covered. I sent Rohit a nastygram about it. I got three off-topic replies and one long, totally vapid reply. Finally, I sent Rohit a nastygram in which I informed him that I was awarding him one star. He did not reply.


----------



## drive4lyft69 (Jan 3, 2018)

uberRog said:


> What the hell is this new feature? Twice yesterday I was on my way to a pickup when Uber did a "trip swap", sending me to a different pax instead. OK, I guess I'll head to that one instead...then the rider cancelled! So, I park it and get a new ping in a couple minutes- another trip swap en route, this time in the opposite direction of where I'm headed! Eff that, I cancelled. How annoying! Anyone else get this? What is Uber's purpose here?


This is what Lyft does....Very confusing&irritating for us and pax. One time I picked up a couple and they said their drivers changed three times.


----------



## SaintCl89 (May 21, 2017)

Lyft got me yesterday on this. I was 2 blocks from my 350% prime time and it swapped me to another ride 10 blocks away during the Philly SB Parade. Swap was two pretty ladies and still made 60 bucks on a 20 min ride.


----------



## Mr. Sensitive (Jan 7, 2018)

Lyft does this all the time, never had it happen with uber...


----------



## Bpr2 (Feb 21, 2017)

Uber did this to me my 3rd month. On my way to a 4.2 x surge, swapped me to a base pool in the direction I had just come from. Got to the pool ride (yeah I know, Hush) and turned out to be an unaccompanied minor.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

I haven't had this happen for a while, but I do notice that sometimes when I take a long ping it quickly says "the client has cancelled". I imagine a closer driver just went online and got paired with the pax. At least I didn't get one I didn't want.


----------



## Rostan (12 mo ago)

Bpr2 said:


> Uber did this to me my 3rd month. On my way to a 4.2 x surge, swapped me to a base pool in the direction I had just come from. Got to the pool ride (yeah I know, Hush) and turned out to be an unaccompanied minor.


Hi! I’m a new Uber driver. What did you do with the unacompanied minor? I had two 14 kids that I pickuped up and were nice, quiet but I felt unsure if I should cancel their ride.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Rostan said:


> Hi! I’m a new Uber driver. What did you do with the unacompanied minor? I had two 14 kids that I pickuped up and were nice, quiet but I felt unsure if I should cancel their ride.


I would have cancelled the 4.2 to base on general principles. You arent allowed to transport minors anyway. If you get into an accident and they get hurt the insurance co will deny the claim. They will personally sue your ass off. So that's a a cancel too
Every day isnt gonna be your birthday..


----------



## Halfmybrain (Mar 3, 2018)

Another Uber Driver said:


> If *Scr*uber is still doing that in this market, I am not aware of it. *Gr*yft is, still, and almost always, I cancel it. Often, I have had my regular trip swapped for a Pool/Line. I will not accept either, so I cancel those. One time, Uber swapped a 2,2 for a base rate X. I cancelled that, immediately. Then, it gave me a 1,6 X, which I actually covered. I sent Rohit a nastygram about it. I got three off-topic replies and one long, totally vapid reply. Finally, I sent Rohit a nastygram in which I informed him that I was awarding him one star. He did not reply.


Here's Rohit's response.

I really apologize for the inconvenience here. This is certainly not the experience we expect you to have. Please allow me to clarify the issue for you.

Uber’s rating system is designed to support a quality experience for both drivers and riders. Rating and quality standards are not the same in every region, and often change based on rider rating behavior.

For example, we know that certain issues (fare price, app issues, etc.) are not your responsibility, so if one of your riders selects any of those options when rating a trip less than 5 stars, the rating will not count towards your overall rating.

If your rating is lower than the standard in your area, we will notify you via email. If you’d like to learn more about tips for receiving 5-star trips, check out this page.

You can always learn more about how ratings work by visiting our page here.

If you still face any issues, please don’t hesitate to let us know and we'll be glad to assist.


----------



## 232200 (7 mo ago)

Ive never had a trip swap with Uber, only Lyft. 9 out of 10 times it’s beneficial to me.


----------

